# Bachmann or Model Power?



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

I’m looking into buy a Steam Locomotive with DCC and Sound. Bachmann and Model Power have locos in my price range. Does anyone have a preference between the two? Has anyone heard of any issues with these? Bachmann K4’s and Kato are just out of reach for my wallet at his time. 

Here what I’m looking at:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Model-Power-N-876161-2-6-0-Mogul-UP-p/mdp-876161.htm

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Bachmann-N-2-8-4-Berkshire-PM-p/bac-50955.htm


----------



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

Just saw the new thread from earlier today by BrokeCurmudgeon. Looks like I should stay away from Model Power.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Indeed,I have a Model Power Mikado that is a nice runner but have had an issue with someone else's Pacific...the motor toasted and Model Power didn't stock any...poor at best.

Bachmann have considerably improved their offerings so either of the two engines featured should be good choices.Be aware though,Bachmann's sound decoders are "Sound Value" decoders made by Soundtrax...they are not Tsunami decoders.Though reliability isn't an issue,they don't have all the nice features Tsunami do have.I've read a few complaints about this by people who expected all the fine tuning Tsunami allow.

I haven't found any minimum radius recommended for the Berkshire,but locos with eight big drivers usually require 15+ in.rad. for reliable running.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

SantaFeKid1 said:


> Just saw the new thread from earlier today by BrokeCurmudgeon. Looks like I should stay away from Model Power.


The first Model Power Mogul that I bought made me happy until after only about 10 days the power pickup came away from the chassis. :smilie_daumenneg:The sound was good. I sent it to MRC and they fixed it but the sound was bad now. I sent it away again and they replaced the decoder. The sound level was very low no matter what cv adjustments made. I didnn't want to mail it for the 3rd time at my expense. :smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg: I got a refund. I bought another one with a different road name (Santa Fe wasn't available any more) but the sound level was again too low. I returned it for a refund. (That is why I was praising ModelTrainStuff.com's customer service) I did not want to try a 3rd time so I just bought a Bachmann Alco 2-6-0 w/DCC Installed. NO SOUND. :dunno: I will lower my expectations and live without the sound which I really wanted. I do have a BLI 4-6-2 with Paragon 2 sound. Really great but it is too large to run on some parts of my layout due to tight radii.:dunno: Good luck!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I have the Bachmann C&O version. It's a good looking engine with good pulling power. I would not limit your ordering choice to just modeltrainstuff. Ebay has new engines also. There currently is a new Broadway M-1a for $102.00


----------

